# MAKASSAR|The Biggest City in East INDONESIA



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

BW (black white) version



Sony Sjklw said:


> Makassar


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Makassar* - Indonesia


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Makassar*


_credit photos by Sony Sjklw_


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sony Sjklw said:


> *Makassar*


Taken photo from Samalona Island, Kep Spermonde


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Sony Sjklw said:


> Makassar


_credit photos by *Sony Sjklw*_


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a nightshot of Amirul Mukminin Floating Mosque placed in Makassar, Indonesia.








http://500px.com/photo/25749077


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Makassar*


PoetraDaerah said:


> makassar


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source










source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fort Rottedam









source









source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

source









source









source


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Roofs of Makassar by Around the World in unknown...









Makassar street scene by Around the World in unknown...









Shopping street of Makassar by Around the World in unknown...









Makassar by Around the World in unknown...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Makassar*



hesitancy said:


> [URL="[URL=http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/AD326/media/3_zps7bfc18ff.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some very nice updates into this thread


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Makassar



iwankmarsel said:


> Makassar lagi...





iwankmarsel said:


> Makassar 12/12/2013..


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Makassar



PoetraDaerah said:


> _makassar - sulawesi selatan_


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

colonial past of Makassar


----------

